# Need help with my 528i



## forrby (Mar 25, 2007)

*I have a 2008 528i and at first i was satisfied with the speed but now i feel i want more power. Does anyone no if there is anything i can purchase to increase power in my car?? *


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

Of course there are things you can purchase, but it will depend on how much you are willing to spend. Since you don't have the turbos, you cannot reprogram the boost, A/F, etc. To get the largest gains you will be looking at buying a turbo kit, etc, if there is one currently on the market.


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.vf-engineering.com/


----------



## forrby (Mar 25, 2007)

can you put a turbo or supercharger on an automatic transmission.


----------



## JC5 (Dec 30, 2006)

yep


----------

